# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Removing Liquid Nails on solid plaster walls.

## Filby

Hi 
So on my 1950's home I have just removed a whole lot of faux wood panneling, top to bottom in two large rooms. Not only did they nail it to the walls they also used liquid nails, just incase there was an atomic war and they wanted to make sure the only thing left standing was the wood paneling....
Anyway, if anyone has any good advice on how to get rid of the remaining liquid nails from the walls that would be great. Ive quickly tried using an orbital sander and it works but does take a lot of time and also wears away the top voat from the plaster. Which brings me to the next question; If the wall is a bit wavy from the sanding, is there a technique for skim coating to get it smooth?  Its going to be really thin some places and upto 3mm elsewhere. Is there a particular tool I should be looking for to get the right finish?  
Cheers for your help! 
edit:Just to add, this is a solid brick home with the lime mortar over brick then they have the thin fine coat on top of that. 
Fil

----------


## Rod Dyson

I know how I would go about it.  That is, I would scrape it off and repair the damaged to the plaster walls. 
I had to do this at a mates house same deal, I just scraped and chiped it off patched with cornice adhesive, then skim coated the entire wall with top coat. Came up perfect.

----------


## Filby

Would it be worthwhile pulling all the lime render off and replacing with gyrock? The re-plastering 20sqm of wall seems to be a lot of work to me?

----------


## Rod Dyson

> Would it be worthwhile pulling all the lime render off and replacing with gyrock? The re-plastering 20sqm of wall seems to be a lot of work to me?

  No, It really does't take that long to skim coat a wall.   
Usually replacing with plaster board means a lot of mucking around with replacing architaves,  skirtings and cornice that you can avoid by repairing.  If this is not an issue then plasterboard over the top is as good a fix as any. 
Cheers Rod

----------


## Filby

So my solution is going to be scraping back the glue with a razor edge and then giving the whole wall a light sand with the orbital just to get the gloss finish off. Then just skim over the lot. The glue looks to be not going anywhere so the skim should stick without any dramas. Ive done a test 1sqm to see how it goes. 
Whats the best for the skim coat?  I hear top coat mentioned a lot. Is that the way to go and is that a brand name or a type of render/plaster/mud? 
Cheers 
Fil

----------


## Rod Dyson

> So my solution is going to be scraping back the glue with a razor edge and then giving the whole wall a light sand with the orbital just to get the gloss finish off. Then just skim over the lot. The glue looks to be not going anywhere so the skim should stick without any dramas. Ive done a test 1sqm to see how it goes. 
> Whats the best for the skim coat? I hear top coat mentioned a lot. Is that the way to go and is that a brand name or a type of render/plaster/mud? 
> Cheers 
> Fil

  I would fill any gouges with cornice adhesive, then use top coat to skim coat the entire wall.  
Any brand will do the job. 
Cheers Rod

----------

